# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB .NET 2005] Connect Four (EXE & Screenshots)

## Underworld1020

I made this program about a year ago with VB .NET 2005. I would release the source and the media, but I no longer have it. All that is left is the .exe that I uploaded to my web site after I created the game.

*[EDIT]*
I've attached some screenshots.

Enjoy!
The details and download link are here:
UnderworldsGamingZone/Games.htm

----------


## Underworld1020

I fixed the link in the post above. I'm using FreeWebs.com to host my site, but they keep changing the link back and forth...

If the link above does not work, try these:
http://www1.freewebs.com/underworlds...zone/games.htm
http://www.freewebs.com/underworldsgamingzone/games.htm

Sorry for the inconvenience, but it is out of my control.

----------


## Lord Orwell

you could get a free geocities site.  It has a reasonable download limit for stuff like that.  I have profile images stored there.

----------


## Underworld1020

Freewebs works farily well, it just that one annoying issue. Anyways about the game...Since I've been trying to learn C# for the past few weeks, I've decided to recode this game in C# to gain some experience with C#. This means in a few days there will be source code for this game availiable to all, but in C# of course. I may do it again in VB as well.

----------


## Lord Orwell

i have been recoding some of my old vb6 projects in .net.  Surprisingly (not) the code is much smaller in the new ones, unless i am drawing on the screen something.

----------


## Underworld1020

I usually recode my old programs when I move to a new language. It lets me get some practice in. Unfortunately I haven't had any time to work on this game though because I've had so much stuff to do lately. But after this week things should be normal again at least until finals come...

I'm thinking of adding AI to this game after I get the new clone established in C#. I'll need to read up on connect four solutions that are out there on the web, and of course actually understand them because that's the hard part. I've never actually done any AI before, but I don't think it will be that complicated, probably just a bunch of If statements. Hopefully I'll have a clone in C# up here come monday and then I can work on the AI.

----------


## Underworld1020

I worked on the new version in C# last night for about 5 hours. I've got nearly everything done. The only thing really left is organizing all the code to make it look nice. I'll add AI soon and then post the whole project up here.

----------


## Lord Orwell

important note:  There's a coding contest going on right now.  You have until the 29th to write a video game.  Check the contest forum for details.

----------


## Underworld1020

I read about that a few days ago, it's too late for me to start a new project because I don't have enough time. But if your suggesting that I enter this one...that may be possible. However I'm not sure if this would qualify as an arcade game, well at least I've never seen connect four in an arcade before. I'll ask the mod.

Anyways I worked on this some more last night instead of doing my massive amount of school projects and reports. All the gameplay is equal to or better than the version I coded in VB .NET.

I'm thinking of getting into DirectX so I did the audio for the game usng DirectX. This is the first time I've ever used it before so it will take me a bit. The sound has been easy, but I think switching over the graphics may be a more difficult. Anyways I'll see how it goes tonight (yes I'm brushing of my school work again).

----------


## metalmidget

You'll have no problems entering this in the contest. For the purposes of the contest, arcade just means a simple, easy to learn, 2D game- preferably addicitive  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I'm entering my game (see my sig).
metal

----------


## Underworld1020

I didn't make the deadline for the contest. Anyways I'm still working on this and got some done last night. I'm working on improving the speed of the game.

Basically in the old version I made in VB, I used either PictureBoxes or Buttons (can't remember which) for the selection of the pieces. I've taking a different aproach with this C# version. I'm using one PictureBox for the entire grid and having everything calculated mathmatically.

However, since its all one PictureBox, everytime you do something the entire grid needs to be recalculated. So now I'm working on just updating the parts of the grid that have changed. I got most of it done last night, but there's a lot of bugs left to squash. Once I get that working, I'll post the project up here even though it will still need some more work, just so you guys can have something to look at.

----------


## Lord Orwell

not sure what you meant, but whenever i used a giant image to represent a bunch of little images, i always had an x/y array in the background storing all the info for me (made up of a custom Type)

----------

